# Brp 1/18 scale cars



## Kendellgil (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a few questions about these cars first off how durable and reliable are they? I'm looking at getting a few to race on a basement track for me and the kids so I don't want something that I have to rebuild the diffs on every run, with the foam tires how long do they last on carpet oval and important is it to true them? Is there a rubber tire alerternative for them? Thanks.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

These cars are VERY durable and low maintenance!

You can run 4aa rechargeable batteries on smaller track to keep speeds down with a 370 motor. 

These are perfect for small or bigger areas to race and have fun without the worry of breaking parts all the time. 

Also you can call and talk to Bud Bartos, owner, and get any question answered. Great Product Support!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

tires dont need to be trued and running in basement will last a long time,

extremely durable car!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Most durable, reliable,affordable,and fun r/c car available!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Like they said !!!!!! $89.99 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-18-BRP-SC...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item5646e32ac4


----------



## Kendellgil (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds good. Quick question do they kits come with pinions?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Kendellgil said:


> Sounds good. Quick question do they kits come with pinions?




Yes it does. Just add electronics.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Sooo i'm sure this has been asked 100 times or more on here but couldn't search up an answer.
There is a group of 6 of us ordering BRP sal7's later this week...
Just wondering about spares to have on hand.
King pins? front knuckles?
spur gears?
I know these are pretty much bulletproof shouldwe get a few extras of these parts?
our MRS4's have hit the walll and each other at a million miles per hour and survived 99.9% of the time and after watcghing some of the videos of bud best doing figure 8 races these thing seem pretty tough.

We are running on carpet but not ozite. Do the kit tires work on most carpet surfaces? should we order some softer or harder extras? It sounds like tuning with sauce seems to be the hot ticket. our track is 36X24 road course...


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Right off you will not need much. Blue tires on kits work great. 

Once you run a while, this is what I would suggest:

Servo tape
Bodies
Body posts
Pinions
Spurs


I'm sure the guys will chime in on some other stuff but that will get you started for many hours of fun!


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

can you get bearings for the rear and do they make a late model body for these?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sixramsalot said:


> can you get bearings for the rear and do they make a late model body for these?


No bb for rears. We have a dirt outlaw wedge no late models.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Welll we run a regular race series every wed 3-midnite and the only way parts are available are online sooooo we dont want to get stuck breaking and not getting parts in time for the next week.
were looking at this car long term we have been racing m18 and mrs4's for years and probably put 200 laps or more on them every wed. its gonna be Lipo and brushless so we would like to be ready for any failure...
I DO understand that these cars are STRONG but shit happens and spurs strip and head on collisions and walls and pipes etc.

I dont see king pins availble separately on the website but they LOOK just like bolink parts and i still have a legend from years back they were pretty strong but we did break a few kingpins along the way.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

side view track








end view track








just a FEW of the bodies we have destroyed over the years








the most current body from pti which is now gone or at least so sez their website..
we wanna get some BRP pix up here soon order going in...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

*BRP for Sale*

My BRP is for sale.

This car has three races and one practice day on it. Chassis is in excellent condition.

Three painted bodies. 1 never mounted, 2 in very good condition.

3100 brushless motor, 2s lipo, servo, and Mamba micro esc included. Just add your radio and it is ready to race.

PM me for pictures or more information.

$90 shipped within the continental USA


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Geez Chaz sounds too good to be true.
the kits 90.so free lipo motor esc and servo


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

xxfile said:


> Geez Chaz sounds too good to be true.
> the kits 90.so free lipo motor esc and servo


Yeah, it is a great car but I'm concentrating on 1/10th touring right now. Rather than have it gather dust I'd rather someone be able to enjoy it or maybe get someone new into the hobby.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Pinions?*

We use hpi metal pinions on our mrs4s are they the same as the press on brp pinions?
i see everyone uses the press on pinions so I assume they are reliable....
do they hold up to the rigors of brushless/lipo?


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

nevermind i googled up my own answer they are .5 mod pitch which will work but are really noisy because they are not the same as 48 pitch...
and after a quick look i dont see metal pinions anywhere with 2mm shaft size that are 48p..
Im sure all you guys know these things but we are still in the discovery stage.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> nevermind i googled up my own answer they are .5 mod pitch which will work but are really noisy because they are not the same as 48 pitch...
> and after a quick look i dont see metal pinions anywhere with 2mm shaft size that are 48p..
> Im sure all you guys know these things but we are still in the discovery stage.


Sonic slot car pinions are steel 48 press on. The others will work but like You said noisy.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

BudBartos said:


> Sonic slot car pinions are steel 48 press on. The others will work but like You said noisy.


Thanks Bud we are preparing an order probably today..
6 cars
so does anyone use these sonic pinions or does everyone use the BRP pinions.
we are planning on ordering 12 extras 2 each. and would 52 teeth spurs be better for road course of course it depends on track size etc


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

woundn't the RRP pinions work for the 1/18th motors?


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

sixramsalot said:


> woundn't the RRP pinions work for the 1/18th motors?


they are made for motors with 3mm or 1/8 shafts the 1/18 motors have 2mm shafts


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

yea,thats what i have on my mlm


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

:go with the gears from bud,,, complete package dont have to worry about t

his that the other...what he sells works is fast and RELIABLE on his cars :thumbsup:


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm one of the guys running with xxfile and have questions.
Are the servos taped to the chassis?
Do you run a servo saver? 
Is there a pinion with the chassis kit?
Is there a foam front bumper?
Cheers, Mike


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Servo is taped. Holes are cut to screw a 9650 servo. We also use smaller servos and use Associated servo mounts for tc3/tc4 and servo tape. 

Yes, the smaller servo savers are perfect. 

Yes comes with a pinion. 

No does not have a foam bumper.


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks spider.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

can also mount servo with shoe goo... strong but can take off if you want


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Shooo gooo my fav product for r/c none of that damn dbl sided tape that never sticks...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

looking at using hitec 5085 mg digital servo.. opinions?
its $44.


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the double sided tape made by duct tape. They come in blue rolls for about 5 bucks. You get them at wal-mart. I think it's the best double sided tape ever made!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

cubcadet70 said:


> I like the double sided tape made by duct tape. They come in blue rolls for about 5 bucks. You get them at wal-mart. I think it's the best double sided tape ever made!


No BRP is :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

They are a little pricey for basement racing but the futaba S-9650 is buy far the best servo for the BRPs the have mounting holes that bolt right in.. DOOO not glue or tape servos in they wont last. We have 10 kids ages rang from 5 to 10 racing theses on a regular basis. Believe me when I say the take a beating and keep racing every weekend.


----------

